# Nami the puppy



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Adopted a beautiful puppy yesterday afternoon. Her name is Nami and she is an American bulldog/pit mix. She is only 8 weeks old and had mange before we adopted her.


----------



## HalfmoonSteven (May 17, 2016)

Awww, she is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Awww what a cutie! <3

Pits are such lovable dogs, even more so when they're mixed. They can be a bit of handful as they are super protective and really strong. My brother's pit/lab mix nearly pulled me off my feet when she saw a squirrel. Still such wonderful dogs!:3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are a few updated pictures. :3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ahh the cuteness! @[email protected]


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

We got her as an impulse adoption. Our old dog passed away last June at the age of 13 or so, so we began to look for a dog since our motto is a home without a dog isn't really a home. We went to the shelter we got our old dog at and she was the first puppy who came to greet us. We adopted her without any time to puppy proof or get stuff for her. Also, we haven't had a puppy since 1997, so we are learning how to take care of one.


----------

